# Neofinetia falcata 'Oonami Seikai' blooming sequence



## Jaljala (Aug 12, 2010)

After the Tougen (see other thread), here is the Oonami Seikai, very different plant, different bloom...

More photos to come... stay tuned

July 23rd : sorry bad quality, very strong crop from a general picture
the spike is not yet growing, we can just see the little nub (on the left) that will turn into the spike. The nub on the right is still not growing as of August 12th...)



IMG_26314 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

July 31st : the spike start its journey upward 



IMG_26485 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 4th : the 3 buds are visible



IMG_26620 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 5th: the spur is starting to grow



IMG_26726 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 8th : the buds are well developped



IMG_27040 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 9th: spur growing



IMG_27107 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 10th: the stems are still growing, the spurs are elongating



IMG_27155 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 11th: 



IMG_27175 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

Stay tuned for more pictures...


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2010)

that's neat too! :clap: :clap:
I'll be lookin' for more!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice...in fact it's awesome! I love the tsuke, the leaf form and the growth habits of this particular variety. I look forward to seeing more of your progression photos as you post them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2010)

Interesting sequence. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad to see it doing so well in your care


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks all for the support 

Today's pic : August 12th
(I also updated the beginning of the thread with a pic from July 23rd, when the spike was just a little nub)
spur growing...
the second nub (on the right) still did not make a move, spike or fan ???



IMG_27189 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaljala said:


> the second nub (on the right) still did not make a move, spike or fan ???



I'd put all my money on it being a spike. It might still develop sometime this year. It might wait 'til next year. It might just turn brown and do nothing (this occasionally happens when a plant gets a new home).

Great photos! Keep sharing. :clap: (and thank you!!!)


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 13, 2010)

I also think it is a future spike, because it has a round section, whereas new fans tend to be more flat section


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 14, 2010)

August 13th : it is taking its time...




IMG_27301 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2010)

It's slowing down, but getting ready for a big show!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 15, 2010)

August 14th: thanks for following...




IMG_27335 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 15, 2010)

These Oonami Seikai plants become really awesome and impressive as they mature. Give it a few years and it will be a breathtaking plant in or out of bloom! :clap:


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't imagine a specimen plant of this !!! 50 or 100 growth :drool:
See you in 50 years 

In the mean time, here is the pic for today August 16th (yesterday it was really not doing much or maybe I was lazy :evil:, no picture...). We are getting close...









And to change a bit, a view from the other side to see the tsuke better, I love it !


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 17, 2010)

Jaljala said:


> I can't imagine a specimen plant of this !!! 50 or 100 growth :drool:
> See you in 50 years



Nah...give it about 12 years and you'll be surprised at how much it has grown. :wink:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Nah...give it about 12 years and you'll be surprised at how much it has grown. :wink:



Yeah, and at least it isn't a seedling - man, you have to be patient in ways that will drive you up a wall for them to even get to flowering size!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 17, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yeah, and at least it isn't a seedling - man, you have to be patient in ways that will drive you up a wall for them to even get to flowering size!



:rollhappy: So true! It's really worth it to not only purchase some babies but to also buy some bigger plants. Instant gratification isn't so bad after all. :clap: :wink:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2010)

Jaljala said:


> I can't imagine a specimen plant of this !!! 50 or 100 growth :drool:
> See you in 50 years



Not great flowering on this specimen, but here's one I saw in a show in July. This form really likes to clump, but do realize a plant this size took some time to grow that big.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 17, 2010)

wow, that's a big clump alright! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, my!!!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 18, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yeah, and at least it isn't a seedling - man, you have to be patient in ways that will drive you up a wall for them to even get to flowering size!



But this is a real achievement !!! (but it is best to have a big specimen to enjoy while the seedlings are growing 

That's a huge plant ! Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 18, 2010)

It's beautiful! A certain someone offered a rather nice Oonami Seikai plant for sale earlier this year. The leaves were pendant and sooooooooo long. They gently coiled all the way down. The effect was spectacular! The plant wasn't as big as the specimen you've just shown us, Tom, but it was pretty darn nice. I wish I'd have bought it! :drool:


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 19, 2010)

It's coming... :drool::drool:

August 17th:




August 18th 4:30pm:




August 18th 7:40pm:




Most likely tomorrow for the full bloom!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 20, 2010)

August 19th: :drool:


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 20, 2010)

Fantastic! :clap:


----------



## Jorch (Aug 20, 2010)

Great!! Always nice to see the upward facing flowers


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you. Yes Jorch, I love the upward facing flower, only one is really that way, the 2 others are a bit horizontal. They are still greenish color, will probably turn more white after a few days...


----------



## Jaljala (Sep 20, 2010)

Update : after cross pollinating it with the Tougen(?) (see other thread) 
Now I'm gonna need some advice on flasking :rollhappy: 




IMG_27928




IMG_27927


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 20, 2010)

The Meyer Conservatory is a good flasking service for species, and can be no cost to you if you don't mind giving away a portion of the seedlings.

Rockbridge Labs, Ohio is good for a flasking, the fees are reasonable.


----------



## Jaljala (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks you for the advice. I already know Meyer, they had some Podangis dactyloceras from my collection


----------



## Darin (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is a second vote for Rockbridge... Ken and Dawn are awesome to work with.


----------

